# Disque dur protégé en écriture



## MorganS (21 Août 2013)

Bonjour à tous!

Je vous expose mon problème. Je possède un MacBook Pro 2011 (je crois, avant dernier modèle, avec le lecteur cd), un PC à coté et un disque dur externe Western Digital My Passport 320Go. 

J'ai formaté mon disque de manière à pourvoir transférer des fichiers entre mon Mac et mon PC, je n'ai jamais eu de problème. Mais depuis quelques jours le disque est protégé en écriture et particulièrement capricieux. 
Au départ je pouvais copier des fichiers sur le disque depuis le Mac mais pas TOUS les ressortir sous Windows, seulement certains.. Ensuite la situation a changé et aujourd'hui je ne peux ni sortir, ni inscrire sur le disque, ni sur Mac, ni sur PC! En revanche je peux supprimer depuis les deux systèmes ce qui est présent sur le disque..

En fait je ne comprend plus rien. Bien entendu, pour ceux qui connaissent le disque dur, aucun bouton de protection. (ou alors très bien caché!) La seule manipulation que j'ai faite qui sortais de l'ordinaire avec le disque est que j'y ai enregistré le fichier WindowsSupport que Bootcamp nous fait télécharger lorsque l'on veut installer Windows.

J'ai essayé de nombreuses astuces sous Windows pour retirer la protection, mais aucune ne fonctionne. 

Quelqu'un saurait-il donc comment retiré cette protection en écriture? Et ensuite me dire d'où vient ce problème, histoire que je ne refasse pas la même.

Je tiens juste à préciser que le formatage complet du disque n'est pas une option envisageable, sinon je ne saurait pas ici!  J'ai 200Go de données coincées sur le disque que je ne peux ni déplacer, ni copier, ni rien et que je ne dois a tout prix pas perdre! 

Dernière précision, je suis sur OSX Lion, et ce depuis moins d'un an donc pas totalement rôdé. 

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Août 2013)

Quelques infos sur la config ne seraient pas de trop, par exemple, "quel Windows ?", et pour le disque, "quel schéma de table de partition et quel type de formatage ?"



MorganS a dit:


> Je tiens juste à préciser que le formatage complet du disque n'est pas une option envisageable, sinon je ne saurait pas ici!  J'ai 200Go de données coincées sur le disque que je ne peux ni déplacer, ni copier, ni rien et que je ne dois a tout prix pas perdre!



Ça, ça n'est pas à toi d'en décider, ça dépend de la nature du problème, tous n'ont pas de solution satisfaisante, et avec des données du genre de celle que tu décris, si tu n'as pas fait de sauvegarde, tu seras seul responsable de ce qui est perdu. J'espère qu'il sera possible de te sauver la mise, mais il n'existe personne qui puisse en décider à l'avance.


----------



## MorganS (23 Août 2013)

Merci pour la réponse!

Alors pour Windows il s'agit de Vista. Pour ce qui est du "schéma de table de partition" je n'ai pas la moindre idée de ce que c'est, et le formatage du disque est exFat.

J'avais mis ces données sur le disque pour justement les mettre "à l'abris". Je n'ai pas fait de sauvegarde en effet, car ce sont des données qui changent souvent. Et si on doit faire des sauvegardes de sauvegardes de données alors on s'en sort plus..


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Août 2013)

MorganS a dit:


> Merci pour la réponse!
> 
> Alors pour Windows il s'agit de Vista. Pour ce qui est du "schéma de table de partition" je n'ai pas la moindre idée de ce que c'est, et le formatage du disque est exFat.



Le schéma de table de partition, c'est ce qui permet au système de savoir ce qu'il y a sur le disque en termes de "volumes" (un volume = une partition). Sur Mac, lorsque tu formates un disque, tu as le choix entre 3 : APM (Carte de Partition Apple), Tableau de partition GUID, et MBR (Master Boot Record). Le problème, c'est que certaines versions de Windows (celles avant Seven) ne connaissent que le troisième, et détruisent à la longue la table des partitions d'un disque si c'est un des deux autres, je pense que c'est ce qui a du t'arriver (par défaut, ton Mac doit utiliser le second schéma de la liste, le GUID).



MorganS a dit:


> J'avais mis ces données sur le disque pour justement les mettre "à l'abris". Je n'ai pas fait de sauvegarde en effet, car ce sont des données qui changent souvent. Et si on doit faire des sauvegardes de sauvegardes de données alors on s'en sort plus..



Tu es incohérent, là, si ce disque est une sauvegarde, tu as toujours les données originales, il te suffira de refaire la sauvegarde, donc tu peux formater, si non, alors, ça n'est pas une sauvegarde, et tu aurais du en faire une.

Quoi qu'il en soit, il faut savoir ce qui se passe. Sur ton Mac, connecte le disque (même s'il ne monte pas), et voit de quel type de schéma de table de partition il s'agit dans "Utilitaire de disque : tu sélectionne le disque, la première icône s'il y en a plusieurs, et tu regardes en bas à droite de la fenêtre, le schéma de table de partition y est mentionné. Si ça n'est pas "MBR", alors il ne sera pas possible de réparer ton disque, ta seule chance sera un utilitaire de récupération de données comme Photorec (gratuit) ou Data Rescue (payant, mais la version d'évaluation te permet de vérifier avant achat s'il peut ou non récupérer tes données). Bien entendu, il te faudra aussi avoir sur un autre disque la place pour mettre les données récupérées (le double de leur volume en fait).


----------



## MorganS (7 Septembre 2013)

Trés bien merci! Je suis désolé pour le temps de réponse, je suis pas mal occupé. 

Je pense avoir bien compris, je vais regarder ça au plus vite et te tenir au courant!

Pour ce qui est de l'incohérence, je ne parlais pas d'avoir les données en double. Je voulais dire que je les ai sauvegardées sur le disque pour pouvoir libéré de l'espace sur mon ordinateur. Je comprend donc où tu voulais en venir, la solution est de garder chaque donnée importante en deux exemplaires pour ne pas les perdre définitivement. J'y penserais la prochaine fois. Merci.

Je te tiens au courant pour le schéma de table de partition. Merci pour ton aide.


----------

